

Show HN: Stay healthy & fit at your desk job - ecaroth

A project I have been slowly working on for about a year is finally getting out of the gate. The natural evolution of my own practices of finding ways to stay healthy while being a programmer and the evils of sitting all day. Would love any feedback/criticism from the HN community, and hope you find it useful and appealing... as each and every one of you can benefit mentally &#38; physically from using it!<p>FitBolt - www.fitbolt.com
======
AznHisoka
I love this. Reminders sound so trivial but in actuality are powerful.

I am releasing a health app and have over 5000 ppl in my waiting list. When
it's out I wAnt to do a cross promotion with you as I love what you have here.

~~~
ecaroth
Thanks for the feedback, I would love to hear more about your app!

------
gamechangr
good idea...we all face it

~~~
ecaroth
agreed - I'm hoping to solve a problem that most people don't even realize
they have, but sure is real!

